
Road safety: UK set to adopt vehicle speed limiters - gadders
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-47715415
======
smackay
Although the title says UK, this is really an EU initiative. The interesting
part is that this would also appear to be a framework for the development and
adoption of self-driving technologies. Not sure how restrictive it might be to
competition in the sense it levels the playing field in terms of expectations
and prevents the first company with a sufficiently good system to run away
with the market.

